# Humminbird Flasher Pondering



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

We've had great success with our Vexs...now looking at the Humminbird Ice 45 and 55 series flashers...the 35 is very similar to the Vex we have now. Research thus far we really like the digtal depth read out rated for extreme cold, zoom feature, narrow beam or wide beam feature and the biggest plus is that these flashers operate on a different frequency then Vexs or Marcums...so no interference. The Ice 45 is 1600 watt PtP while the 55 is 2400 watt PtP

Anyhoo if you own a Humminbrid Flasher what do you have and any comments. Is the PtP difference really a big deal? Thanks in advance...


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I dont feel P2P matters as much when ice fishing as typically everyone is in shallower water anyway. Down to 20-25ft? Heck my cheap old 300 watt Eagle works fine. Out in the boat though in deep water with a larger cone, wattage matters.


-DallanC


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

My son has an Ice 55.
I have used it a couple of times.
It's a great finder. Easy to use and not as hard on my eyes as his Vex was.
If I were looking at getting a Flasher, I would go with the Ice 55.


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Thanks fellas and Grandpa D we were leaning towards the 55...found a smoking deal on e-bay for the Ice 55...$100.00 off new with case from an top-ranked BBB e-bay store, e-bay customer protection including FREE shipping and NO sales tax. All specs except battery are the same...Battery specs 7ah not 9ah. Our Vexs are 7ah . Wonder if thats an Ice 55 upgrade with the battery? After thoroughly reviewing specs and pondering made the K2 command decision and took the plunge on two in preparation for this upcoming hard deck season...may see the Vexs up for sale


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Ops checked the Ice 55 for the first time this past weekend...one thing learned was the transducer support cable is a PITA.

So with that being said...I did some K2 research and found out the transducer support cable was to prevent patent infringements on other flashers. You be the judge...we removed ours as per this research found out it works just fine without the support cable. Including also found out the support cable could actually cause the transducer to be at an angle not giving you a true picture...

Here's the answer direct from Humminbird's FAQ page:

http://www.humminbird.com/FAQ.aspx?ContentId=1854

Now if I can only find the bracket folks recommended I get...so if anyone knows where I can get the bracket...much appreciated and maybe other Ice owners would like also to eliminate the float.

[attachment=0:2ptdi1s1]Humminbird Transducer Bracket.JPG[/attachment:2ptdi1s1]

Have to say though I'm still partial to our Vex FL12s...so we shall see with removing the darn support cable if I like the 55. :| :|


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

I didn't know the ice 55 even had a support.
My son's doesn't have it. I simply drop the transducer with float in the ice hold and fish.

If they do have a support, I would simply remove it.

By the way, I used the Ice 55 Sunday and loved it!


----------



## fish1on (Jan 12, 2009)

Just bought the 55 and used it Sunday...LOVE IT! No bracket support like the Marcum has (I considered it) but like the drop in the hole and done! Great jig/fish presentation!


----------

